# War Angeln gestern?



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli


*War Angeln gestern?​*
Angelrute verwenden?

"Männersport"?

HiTec-Gerät?

Alles von Gestern?

Bikini, warmes Wasser (damit man rein kann ,-)) und große Welse, schon kann man "noodlen".

Der Begriff hats ja inwischen schon ins Wiki geschafft, auch ins deutschsprachige:
Noodling-Wikipedia

Da wird das allerdings als "archaische" Methode definiert und als "Zeitvertreib „hinterwäldlerischer Rednecks“ "..

Immerhin wird erwähnt, dass auch Frauen das mal versuchen in letzter Zeit.

*Wer also mal "archaischen" Sport "hinterwäldlerischer Rednecks" sehen will* - bitte sehr:




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

So cool muss man(n) auch erst mal sein! 

OHNE JEDES Zucken und Erschrecken bleibt die, als der Fisch packt und sie zugreift.

Auch, auch als bekennender Macho, von mir:
Gröschder Reschbeggd!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

Coole Sache.#6

Zwar nicht mit angeln vergleichbar aber als Zweithobby denkbar.

Ich würde auch mit reinspringen und das glitschge Teil packen.....:m

Den Wels könnte sie ja halten.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

nanana!!
:q:q:q


----------



## phirania (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

Daher also der Begriff,Fischgeruch...:q:q:q

Ein beherzter Griff an die richtige Stelle.....|rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*



phirania schrieb:


> Daher also der Begriff,Fischgeruch...:q:q:q
> 
> Ein beherzter Griff an die richtige Stelle.....|rolleyes



Wenn es DA zubeißen würde würdest du ganz schön sparsam aus der Wäsche (Monokini?) schauen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

niedere Instinkte seh ich hier (und meine nicht Jagdtrieb)
  ;-))


----------



## glavoc (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

nein angeln ist nicht von gestern, aber: es gibt weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten seinen Fisch zu fangen ausser mit Rute und Rolle. Jedoch ist hier durch Gesetzeslage und "Tradition" der fischende Horizont doch sehr, sehr beschränkt^^...
Von daher rührt das erstaunen über unorthodoxe Methoden (und ebenso die Verurteilung selbiger).
lg


----------



## Pupser (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

Das einzig "Mutige" finde ich daran, den Katzenwels samt Stachel an der Rückenflosse einfach mal so über die Schulter zu werfen ...
Oder haben die in den Staaten diesen Stachel nicht???


----------



## porbeagle (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

Aber neu ist es nicht.

Noodler gibt es schon seit  ewigen Zeiten bei den Amis.


----------



## paulmeyers (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

Jo, gibt es schon lange und ist in manchen Bundesstaaten verboten, da es zu heftigen Verletzungen am 11. Finger kam.-.


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

Yep, Noodling ist jetz nicht ganz soo neu,....und hat es immerhin schon ins TV geschafft, und zwar mit einer ganzen Serie. Nennt sich "Fang den Wels" und läuft hier! Und bei  Freestyle fischen mit Eric Young habe ich es auch schon vor Ewigkeiten gesehen. 
Hat mit angeln, mMn, nichts zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: War Angeln gestern?*

Deswegen ja der Titel, ob Angeln gestern war..
|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------

